# Osb vs Mdf



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Planning on making a planer sled for my router. The plans I saw are for Mdf but money is a little tight do would osb be a reasonable substitution, or should I just stop being a cheapskate?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

OSB would not be a good choice. MDF is horrible to work with. I would opt for a quality veneer plywood. :smile:


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sold. Besides price, osb is sold in 4x4 chunks at lowes where Mdf isn't. Thank you!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If the OSB is just for the platen...the platform to lay your stock on, and it's flat, use lumber for the rails...preferably a hardwood.








 







.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I like working with MDF...mills easy....it's always flat and straight...and with good dust collection it's not too bad to clean up after. I would however not say the same about osb.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The only things that I know that OSB is good for is outside sheathing on houses and possibly some out of sight shelving.

I would not use it for anything else. I do not think much more of MDF.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think everytime you have to pick up the MDF sled and put it on your router table you will regret using anything that heavy. I wouldn't use OSB for anything but sheathing or sub-floor. A hardwood plywood is more expensive but is more stable and would probably last from now on if you take reasonable care of it.


----------

